# rant's photos



## rantology (Dec 12, 2017)

Got some fresh pictures today of my little dudes, thought I'd start myself a thread~

My "golden" H.Membranacea that has since turned from a neon yellow when I got her to a neon green color with "burnt" edges and legs. She's molted 3 times since I got her about a month and a half ago.







And my little ghost who's only molted once since I got him, I think he might be sub-adult now?


----------



## Ocelotbren (Dec 12, 2017)

Nice pictures!  I think I would guess sub-adult for the ghost too.  My first ghost molted to adult without me even realizing she was sub-adult, but after that I paid more attention and the others all had noticeable wing buds.


----------



## Connor (Dec 12, 2017)

Beautiful mantis!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Dec 12, 2017)

definitely a sub male. sweet giant Asian!


----------



## rantology (Jan 5, 2018)

Had some fun with my ghosts today. I got one of those cheapy macro lenses for my phone so I tried for some proper photos. They didn't turn out half bad considering it's just a galaxy S6 phone camera...some post processing in photoshop 

Freshly molted male:
















And one of the L2 babies (so cute):


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jan 5, 2018)

Awesome pictures.  The male looks great and the nymph is indeed super cute.  Looks so inquisitive.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 5, 2018)

They look great! It is amazing what the little phone lenses can do. I have several sets of them myself, and they are good for quick shots.  

I see your little nymph will not hold it's antennas still either for a photo.


----------



## Connor (Jan 5, 2018)

Amazing how you can get those pictures with a IPhone! Amazing mantis you got!


----------



## rantology (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words all!



CosbyArt said:


> I see your little nymph will not hold it's antennas still either for a photo.


Yeah, not a chance! I tried to pick the most chill one of the 6 to photograph. There's one in particular I've had to name Barry Allen because he is NEVER standing still whenever I see him (and he immediately zooms out of the deli cup when I open them to feed or mist).


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 5, 2018)

rantology said:


> Yeah, not a chance! I tried to pick the most chill one of the 6 to photograph. There's one in particular I've had to name Barry Allen because he is NEVER standing still whenever I see him (and he immediately zooms out of the deli cup when I open them to feed or mist).


Lol, I figured as none of the several Ghosts I had would either. Great name! It really is surprising how individuals are so unique, and interested in their environment too.


----------



## rantology (Feb 21, 2018)

My herd of ghosts is working on molting this week and they like to hang out at the top together. My two females are 1 instar apart at the moment and they are standing right next to each other so I thought it was a neat photo. The difference of ~one week and one instar (L5 / L6). She is almost double the size!


----------



## Ocelotbren (Feb 21, 2018)

Hah cool picture!  The size change is crazy, and when they're all growing up together you often don't realize just how much they've grown without a comparison like that.


----------



## rantology (Jun 15, 2018)

It's Friday and I've got BABIES! ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 15, 2018)

Aww! I love little ghost nymphs. They are adorable! Lucky you!!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 15, 2018)

Gratz on the hatch. those nymphs are cute


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jun 15, 2018)

So cute, and how exciting!  Enjoy them while you can, as we all know they grow up so fast. ?


----------



## rantology (Aug 10, 2018)

When you're fresh out of a molt and got a serious case of the munchies:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 11, 2018)

That is cute! How are your ghosts now? I would guess around L4-5?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## rantology (Aug 13, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> That is cute! How are your ghosts now? I would guess around L4-5?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thanks! The ghosts are doing great, yeah. Strangely I only got those 2 nymphs from that ooth...


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hmm? I wonder why? Can you post pics of them?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 16, 2018)

rantology said:


> When you're fresh out of a molt and got a serious case of the munchies:


discription with this pic: leave me alone! I am eating.


----------



## rantology (Aug 25, 2018)

Took some pics of a good bit of my collection today:










































Going nicely most of them!


----------



## Synapze (Aug 25, 2018)

Beautiful. ?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 25, 2018)

beautiful mantids  I love those closeup pics


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 27, 2018)

Wow! I love the colors on the Spinys, and the others are so pretty! Good job!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## rantology (Aug 29, 2018)

Oh boy my gongy's have been quite busy. The first of SEVEN ooths hatched yestderday and they are still looking like they might lay more ooths. I am going to have a ton of these little guys ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 30, 2018)

OOH! Beautiful! If you are in US, I would love to look into buying some of those little guys!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## rantology (Aug 30, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> OOH! Beautiful! If you are in US, I would love to look into buying some of those little guys!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Indeed, You'll likely see a post from me probably end of next week for the little fellers.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 31, 2018)

Funny how most of the mynphs are looking the same direction


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 31, 2018)

Awesome! It is funny, good observation!

- mantisGirl13


----------

